# New Fire today!!



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

This afternoon we had a fire start in a forested area and it is spreading fast. They have a bunch of fire crew and aircraft working on it. It went from 10 acres to 15 in no time at all, we are extremely dry right now and having highs in the mid 80's. They have been planning this fire response for years. It could get bad quick.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They got it under control ok.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to hear Knapper


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

they thought they had it contained and last report it is 25 acres. The evacuation has been lifted and smoke can still be seen but things are looking up.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have over 114 fires that have burned more than 500,000 acres.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

latest update on acres burned is 105000 with more than 2000 firefighters up here working on just a few.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

